# pkg Install php8.1 Load debug from opcache



## Alucn (Jan 10, 2022)

Error in configuration file
/usr/local/etc/php/ext-10-opcache.ini
extension=opcache.so  update zend_extension=opcache.so


----------



## SirDice (Jan 10, 2022)

How to ask questions the smart way; Be precise and informative about your problem


----------

